# DS #2364: Etrian Odyssey II: Heroes of Lagaard (USA)



## T-hug (Jun 17, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3305^^


----------



## JPH (Jun 17, 2008)

Bah, looks boring.






*Screenshots*


----------



## Kaos (Jun 17, 2008)

It's out! YES!

Oh wait... I still have 8 floors left in the first Etrian Odyssey.

*goes and frantically plays the first one*


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 17, 2008)

didnt play the first one... still have it though
Bet it's good but depends if the gameplay get repetitive as many of such games do as Kaos said... not finished teh first one maybe due to boredom


----------



## Kaos (Jun 17, 2008)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> didnt play the first one... still have it though
> Bet it's good but depends if the gameplay get repetitive as many of such games do as Kaos said... not finished teh first one maybe due to boredom


It's not boredom that stopped me playing, I just haven't been playing the game for very long.


----------



## Cermage (Jun 17, 2008)

i hope this is better than the first one. i got immensely bored 1/4 of the way through i think.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 17, 2008)

Working fine on M3 Simply with latest firmware (1.14).

Gonna get stuck into this now I have all day free (kinda, depends how you look at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
First game was good but I also didn't finish it.  The team you pick at the start greatly improves your chances of doing well in the game, so be careful who you choose!  I read it has been balanced out a lot more than the first one though.
It's definatley a long winded game, so If you don't have the time to invest I wouldn't bother.
One feature that is cool is that you draw the dungeons with the stylus.  As you go through each floor you map out the walls etc. as you go along, very cool.


----------



## choupette (Jun 17, 2008)

if I want to try out this series : which one should I play first ?


----------



## lacechan (Jun 17, 2008)

The first one is relatively easier than the second, since there are various skill combos you can use to make yourself near immortal (said skills are removed entirely from the second or changed to function differently).

There's also a password for beating the game (or getting 100% completion) that transfers an item (based on either beating the game or 100% completion) into the second. The guild name that you used in the first carries over as well, although you can change it if you wish. 

I found Etrian Odyssey II to be more enjoyable than Etrian Odyssey, challenge wise. Also apparently Atlus has fixed the bugs that were present in the Japanese version, so maybe I'll sit through and beat it again...


----------



## funem (Jun 17, 2008)

If its another game where you have to draw your own map then I would rather gnaw my own leg off than give it the time of day, some people are going to like this though ( the game not me gnawing my leg off, then again you cant be to sure with some people and their fetishes )... Graphics look good though must say, oh damn, I am giving it the time of day..... *gnaw gnaw gnaw


----------



## Rayder (Jun 17, 2008)

lacechan said:
			
		

> The first one is relatively easier than the second, since there are various skill combos you can use to make yourself near immortal (said skills are removed entirely from the second or changed to function differently).
> 
> There's also a password for beating the game (or getting 100% completion) that transfers an item (based on either beating the game or 100% completion) into the second. The guild name that you used in the first carries over as well, although you can change it if you wish.
> 
> I found Etrian Odyssey II to be more enjoyable than Etrian Odyssey, challenge wise. Also apparently Atlus has fixed the bugs that were present in the Japanese version, so maybe I'll sit through and beat it again...



The first one was EASIER?!?  That game got ridiculously hard without constant level grinding.  If this game is even harder, forget it.


----------



## PikaPika (Jun 17, 2008)

So what does this one improve on over the first?


----------



## feds4u (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes!

I've been waiting for this one.  What a good month for DS games.


----------



## Tir (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm probably a masochist but I really enjoyed the first one... even the hours of grinding on tree frogs, I don't mind grind when battles are so quick. And no game really compares in terms of party building and management.

Since this one just seems like more of the same, I for one will be happy at least.


----------



## AntvgX (Jun 17, 2008)

How to make it work on m3 lite?


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 17, 2008)

Didn't like the first one but I'll try this anyway . . .


----------



## Zerrix (Jun 17, 2008)

The cover doesn't look bad at all^^

EDIT// Is iND the ReleaseGroup Independent?


----------



## shadowboy (Jun 17, 2008)

Best DS game ever!  I love this series.
You should all try this.


----------



## Sonius (Jun 17, 2008)

the stroy from the first Etrian Odyssey, did they continue?


----------



## Ralek (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't think the stories are connected.

Any1 got this to work with M3 SD newest gm/fw ? Gives me a short white screen then just black...


----------



## ZPE (Jun 17, 2008)

Sonius said:
			
		

> the stroy from the first Etrian Odyssey, did they continue?



I don't think so but it asks for a password from the first game if you beat it when you start the second game.


----------



## lacechan (Jun 17, 2008)

No connection, since they're in a different land.

If you import data from the first via password though people will mention your old guild and how you saved Etria from destruction with your explorations.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 17, 2008)

A guy has posted his password from EO here for people to use.
You can change your guild name but I'm not sure if you can change the team setup.
He says it gives you either the Crown or Medal or both.
The crown gives you:
HP +15
TP +15
All Stats +2
Not sure about the medal.
Great game so far, may start over and use the password but those stat boosts don't seem that great tbh.


----------



## asmodeal (Jun 17, 2008)

I've been waiting so long for this game, i'm so happy, now if i only i had some time to play.


----------



## lacechan (Jun 17, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> A guy has posted his password from EO here for people to use.
> You can change your guild name but I'm not sure if you can change the team setup.
> He says it gives you either the Crown or Medal or both.
> The crown gives you:
> ...



The only data that is transferred from _Etrian Odyssey_ to _Etrian Odyssey II: Heroes of Lagaard_ (that is actually used) is what the best item you had was (Medal or Crown), and the guild name.

The team setup is just because the password data also contains the party, their levels, and what their weapons were. None of that is used in the game.

Town Medal is HP & TP +10, All Stats +1

I believe regardless of whether you change the guild name or not, the NPCs will still call you by the old guild name at first, out of respect for your achievements. Then just wonder what you're called now.

Certain flags are also activated that may make certain events harder. Like that certain clearing in 1F that seems suspiciously familiar to B1F from the first game.


----------



## Trebuchet (Jun 17, 2008)

Now let's wait for FFTA2


----------



## Narin (Jun 17, 2008)

Hmm, this game seems to be a bit better over the first game.


----------



## moo422 (Jun 17, 2008)

Unforgiving. Raped by hedgehog pairs on the first floor.  My two frontliners got smoked in my first fight.

Thought I'd be brave and save my starting gold & skill points until after the first floor. Bad idea, as noted above.  Will try it again w/ getting better armour & assigned skills on my next go-through on my commute home.  big city commuting FTW. Anyone else out there that has a daily commute longer than 1 hr each way?

The mapping is neat.


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 17, 2008)

Easy, shadowboy, easy.  EO1 was a good game, but let's not go overboard with all this "best DS game ever" talk.


----------



## dsbomb (Jun 17, 2008)

SleepingDragon said:
			
		

> Easy, shadowboy, easy.  EO1 was a good game, but let's not go overboard with all this "best DS game ever" talk.


Hey now, don't dis the best DS games ever!  Honestly, of all the DS games I've played, EO by far got the most playtime from me.  I'm not sure why, but even Zelda didn't hold my interest very long.  It's not a bad game, but it didn't have the "I've GOT to complete this!!" addiction factor that EO did.

Here's hoping for more EO's as time goes on.  With all the Shiren-type games made using the same engine, how about more using this game engine?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 17, 2008)

awwwww i wish i had a nds to play this :-(


----------



## Narin (Jun 17, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> awwwww i wish i had a nds to play this :-(


You fail..could always try an emulator.


Hmm, do you need to play the first game to get this?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 17, 2008)

computer cant handle nds emulators


----------



## moo422 (Jun 17, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Hmm, do you need to play the first game to get this?



I'm hearing "No" from the gamefaq boards.  They're saying that EO1 seems primitive compared to EO2, and there's no link in storyline.

I'm an EO virgin and I have absolutely no idea what the gamefaq board forums are discussing w/ buffs/debuffs/gatherers, but I'm planning to just plug ahead with EO2.


----------



## Claws (Jun 17, 2008)

Did anyone get this to work on M3 Slot2 device?


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 17, 2008)

Yum boring grinding. I love boring grinding

I TOLD YOU I COMES OUT TODAY!

MUHAHAHA


----------



## dib (Jun 17, 2008)

Except that many of us had it yesterday, I played it for a few minutes yesterday before realizing that its the same exact crap as the first one that I didn't enjoy back then either.

Let's get one thing straight, this game is not fun in any capacity, whatsoever.  It's intentionally designed for a minority of gamers that didn't want fun getting in the way of 100% grinding and collectionism.  You will love this game if you are the type that thinks it worthwhile to spend twenty hours of your life fighting the same three sprites until you get a sword thats marginally stronger than the sword you already own, which you will now use to battle those same three sprites for another twenty hours until you level up enough to progress.  And if you really hate any kind of entertainment getting infringing upon these activities, say like puzzles or a fun battle system or goals and meaningful rewards or any of the other bells and whistles those damn kids enjoy today in their fancy schmancy video games.

For everybody else, you seriously need not even bother with this.  Even considering there is nothing else to play, its just not worth punishing yourself.  Go play Super Mario World for the umpteenth time and you'll have more fun.  Play with a stick and a ball tied to a cup.  Push a hoop down a dirt road.  I _promise_ that you will not be missing a thing no matter what the fanboys claim.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 17, 2008)

dib said:
			
		

> Except that many of us had it yesterday, I played it for a few minutes yesterday before realizing that its the same exact crap as the first one that I didn't enjoy back then either.
> 
> Let's get one thing straight, this game is not fun in any capacity, whatsoever.  It's intentionally designed for a minority of gamers that didn't want fun getting in the way of 100% grinding and collectionism.  You will love this game if you are the type that thinks it worthwhile to spend twenty hours of your life fighting the same three sprites until you get a sword thats marginally stronger than the sword you already own, which you will now use to battle those same three sprites for another twenty hours until you level up enough to progress.  And if you really hate any kind of entertainment getting infringing upon these activities, say like puzzles or a fun battle system or goals and meaningful rewards or any of the other bells and whistles those damn kids enjoy today in their fancy schmancy video games.
> 
> For everybody else, you seriously need not even bother with this.  Even considering there is nothing else to play, its just not worth punishing yourself.  Go play Super Mario World for the umpteenth time and you'll have more fun.  Play with a stick and a ball tied to a cup.  Push a hoop down a dirt road.  I _promise_ that you will not be missing a thing no matter what the fanboys claim.


+1


----------



## Claws (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone got it working with M3 slot2?


----------



## MrSpud (Jun 17, 2008)

dib said:
			
		

> It's intentionally designed for a minority of gamers that didn't want fun getting in the way of 100% grinding and collectionism.  You will love this game if you are the type that thinks it worthwhile to spend twenty hours of your life fighting the same three sprites



Looks like the "minority" got it's way, It was worth making a second one! Love it or hate it!


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 17, 2008)

So i tried it. I went into the maze. I played some more. I turned it off. I started playing Soul Bubbles. The end


----------



## dib (Jun 18, 2008)

That doesn't say much when you only need to sucker enough people into buying a copy to recoup the ENORMOUS expenses it must have required to produce some anime portraits and a soundtrack, same as any other japanese game.

The justification for making a sequel is because these people are _convinced_ that this game somehow appeals on a basis of nostalgia.  I've played all those older games, I grew up playing the early games since the 2600, C64, you name it.  And yet EO doesn't appeal to me in the slightest because it doesn't recapture those fond memories, it just insults them with a pointless game thrown together and excused as "its not crap, its just classic!"

I submit the real purpose for this game's existence, and the _only_ reason that anybody plays it, is fodder to go posting on Gamefaqs about the top ten reasons why the warrior class is better than the ranger class and everybody else is a moron.  Because those seem to be the only types actually enjoying this tripe.

Oh yeah--forgot to add--I think I'll go play Soul Bubbles.


----------



## Goloki (Jun 18, 2008)

I kinda enjoy it, taking it little by little, when I'm free and don't have anything else to do, even though dib and ferrariman claim I'm a GameFAQs pest.

Seriously, I thought GBATemp was more friendly than this... All I've been seeing is flaming because you like or dislike a game.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 18, 2008)

dib said:
			
		

> That doesn't say much when you only need to sucker enough people into buying a copy to recoup the ENORMOUS expenses it must have required to produce some anime portraits and a soundtrack, same as any other japanese game.
> 
> The justification for making a sequel is because these people are _convinced_ that this game somehow appeals on a basis of nostalgia.  I've played all those older games, I grew up playing the early games since the 2600, C64, you name it.  And yet EO doesn't appeal to me in the slightest because it doesn't recapture those fond memories, it just insults them with a pointless game thrown together and excused as "its not crap, its just classic!"
> 
> ...


The game is sponsored by gamefaqs, remember? /sarcarm


----------



## dib (Jun 18, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Seriously, I thought GBATemp was more friendly than this... All I've been seeing is flaming because you like or dislike a game.


Egads you're right!  This place isn't one big hippie love fest at all!  I've been tricked!  We don't all parrot each others sentiments about every single thing in the perpetuity of the universe!  Promises were made!  What will become now of gbatemp?  It's complete pandemonium!  Anarchy is running rampant through its virtual streets!  If only there were mods to censor the seething hate of contrarian arguments from my dainty eyes!  People not sharing the same views and publicly expressing the fact totally fits the description of flaming!  Where did I leave my Xanax?


----------



## Delfin (Jun 18, 2008)

Why the bashing of the game?
Like any other game, if you don't like it, don't play it. How hard can that be?

I find it entertaining to some extent, and so does others, it's like that for pretty much any game.
Now for me, I'll be busy making maps, sniffing the wrong flowers and get beat up by big worms popping out of nowhere.


----------



## RedIce (Jun 18, 2008)

dib said:
			
		

> Except that many of us had it yesterday, I played it for a few minutes yesterday before realizing that its the same exact crap as the first one that I didn't enjoy back then either.
> 
> Let's get one thing straight, this game is not fun in any capacity, whatsoever.  It's intentionally designed for a minority of gamers that didn't want fun getting in the way of 100% grinding and collectionism.  You will love this game if you are the type that thinks it worthwhile to spend twenty hours of your life fighting the same three sprites until you get a sword thats marginally stronger than the sword you already own, which you will now use to battle those same three sprites for another twenty hours until you level up enough to progress.  And if you really hate any kind of entertainment getting infringing upon these activities, say like puzzles or a fun battle system or goals and meaningful rewards or any of the other bells and whistles those damn kids enjoy today in their fancy schmancy video games.
> 
> For everybody else, you seriously need not even bother with this.  Even considering there is nothing else to play, its just not worth punishing yourself.  Go play Super Mario World for the umpteenth time and you'll have more fun.  Play with a stick and a ball tied to a cup.  Push a hoop down a dirt road.  I _promise_ that you will not be missing a thing no matter what the fanboys claim.




Well if you didn't even play it for more than a few minutes, what makes you think you know the game and what makes people like it?
I play it because I like exploring a dungeon, character personalization, and just playing a game that does that fucking well.
And you know what? It's the best entertainment I've had on the DS in quite a while!
Playing this reminds me of some weeks ago trying on the WotLK alpha on a private server: I climbed a mountain there, gazed at the scenery, and I thought to myself 'Holy shit this was fucking amazing! This game rocks!!!!' and that was, hands down, the MOST FUN I've had in WoW since 2 months after it was released, and there were plenty of puzzles, fun battle systems, goals and meaningful rewards in these past years playing wow, but few even came close to the sheer amazement I got by exploring a beautifully designed landscape in a crappy private server.

If you cannot understand why someone likes it, please be educated and do not bash it. I'm sure you have better things to do than write about a game you didn't even play it for more than a few minutes. However well presented your post may be, it was still bashing.


----------



## knl (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree with that guy. if you don't like the game stop fucking trolling the people who do.


----------



## anime_junkie (Jun 18, 2008)

The thing I loved about the first one was the exploration. Going in to a new stratum, unsure of what lurks in the depths of this new place, and setting forth with your team to delve deeper into the mysteries of the labyrinth.

But hey, whatever, people like different games. I understand. That's okay. What's NOT okay is coming in here and telling us that this game CAN'T be fun. Like someone said, go play some different game (Soul Bubbles, lol), don't come in here and bitch about how this game isn't in a style you like. There's a lot of people who like these games, you don't have to come in here and troll about how it's too grindy and not fun. Go play a different game then, christ. You don't need to whine about it in a thread for the game, where fans of the game will most likely be talking about it. Say what you will, but that's just straight up trolling.

Anyways, this looks great. I love the new classes, and the expanded map. Well, most of the new classes. Pet look kind of dumb.... Gunner makes up for it though. Gunner is freakin' awesome. I hear they did things differently with FOEs this time, too? Like, invisible FOEs or something? Jesus. That's crazy. Here's hoping it will be as hard as the first. Also, I'm hoping for the music to be as top notch as the first one. I absolutely love the first game's music.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry for trolling. I will try to appreciate this game by playing some more.


----------



## dsbomb (Jun 18, 2008)

You have to remember, most of the angry trolls are of the they-should-only-ever-make-games-that-I-like-and-nothing-else school of thought.

Face it, Barbie (or whatever subject) games might not be for you, but somebody out there will buy it.


----------



## solange82200 (Jun 18, 2008)

Guys, I was trying this out, and I got to the first mission where you have to do a map of the first floor, in order to become citizens? Well, I dont get it. I dont know where to go, or what to draw on the map, when to draw the map, etc. I just walked around a little bit and ran into some worms and did some turn based battling (I think that's what it's called, I dont play these dungeon crawlers really). Anyway, can someone give me a summary of what to do? This looks like something I would like if I understood it


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 18, 2008)

solange82200 said:
			
		

> Guys, I was trying this out, and I got to the first mission where you have to do a map of the first floor, in order to become citizens? Well, I dont get it. I dont know where to go, or what to draw on the map, when to draw the map, etc. I just walked around a little bit and ran into some worms and did some turn based battling (I think that's what it's called, I dont play these dungeon crawlers really). Anyway, can someone give me a summary of what to do? This looks like something I would like if I understood it


all you do is draw out what you see
and find your way back to the beginning where you met the guard
the pencil for drawing walls and you automatically "paint" the ground (on the map)
when you walk


----------



## mrchew (Jun 18, 2008)

may i have someones password from the first game


----------



## Harpuia (Jun 18, 2008)

Can anyone summarize in a few sentences why the score is so fucking low?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I don't want to read all those pages.

Is this very similar to the first game or am I missing something here?


----------



## sfunk (Jun 18, 2008)

Harpuia said:
			
		

> Can anyone summarize in a few sentences why the score is so fucking low?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is very similar to the first game. Skills have been added/tweaked/revamped. New classes have been added. Obviously a new dungeon is there for you to explore. Various other things have been changed but this is more or less the same game as the first with some new things thrown in. The score is probably low due to people just not liking the style of the game (a similar complaint carried over from the first game). I will admit that this game is not for everyone but I seem to enjoy it and I'm not exactly one of those perfectionist gamers that likes to collect every rare item/pokemon/whatever.


----------



## solange82200 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Tinymonkey, so I just keep exploring till I get back to the entrance, and then outline all the blocks that lit up ( the ones I walked on)?


----------



## Nookadum (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, considering that I'm one of those old fogies that are into classic RPGs and dungeon crawlers, and since I'm a fan of the first EO, this is a vast improvement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Again, this game is not aimed at everyone (although the content warning is). If you don't like it, again, nobody gives a shit. Same thing goes with people who do like it.


----------



## Harpuia (Jun 18, 2008)

sfunk said:
			
		

> Harpuia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you; I guess I'll be picking up my DS again just for this game. I enjoyed but never finished the first for some reason.


----------



## Kaos (Jun 18, 2008)

solange82200 said:
			
		

> Thanks Tinymonkey, so I just keep exploring till I get back to the entrance, and then outline all the blocks that lit up ( the ones I walked on)?


Pretty much. Make sure you turn and look at all the walls, sometimes secret passages are hidden in them.


----------



## intet (Jun 18, 2008)

Works on my crappy DS-Xtreme 1.1.3 after an ARM7 patch; saving and everything. It didn't start at all before... And yes, I have ordered a new non-crappy card! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Loved the first EO to death, doubt I'll feel different about the sequel.


----------



## Narin (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok folks, this time is for real. For the cheaters here or those finding this game a little to difficult, I added cheats for it to the cheat database.
http://cheats.gbatemp.net
Please report any non-working codes here
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=84991


----------



## dsbomb (Jun 18, 2008)

Bah!  Cheats go against everything old-fashioned this game stands for.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice one Narin!
I just looked at the cheat list and wondered if it would be possible for a code for 2x exp gain?
I used the same code in DQMJ and it made the game much more enjoyable for me and without it I wouldn't have seen the game through.
Tbh I don't even see it as cheating with games such as these.  As there is no option to select difficulty, 2x is just like changing the mode down a level, so if the game feels like hard mode, 2x makes it normal mode.
This game and DQMJ take a ridiculous amount of time to get through, and most of that is indeed pointless grinding.  Over and over the same monsters just to fill the exp bar. Doing it 2x as fast isn't game breaking at all, higher multiples like 4x,8x and upwards are! It just saves you a few hours of doing pointless stuff over and over.
Also FFTA2 is out soon and I know once it hits, with my DS ADD I won't go back to this for some time!

Btw I just reached the 2nd Stratum.  My team is Landsknecht, Protector in front row, Survivalist, Medic, Alchemist in back row.  I did have a Ronin where the Landsknecht is, but up to lv5 he is still doing crappy damage so I switched him out.  
I am considering making at least one of each of the classes this time and having the same 4 guys throughout the game. This way I can use the 5th slot to switch in a different class every few levels until I have 1 of each of the classes all leveled nicely.
Does anyone know the max level? (hope it isn't 99 with only 1 skill point every level 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Tir (Jun 18, 2008)

solange82200 said:
			
		

> so I just keep exploring till I get back to the entrance, and then outline all the blocks that lit up ( the ones I walked on)?


I don't believe you even need to mark anything on the map, you just need to explore a specific square for the guard to then let you out. GameFAQs has maps for the first few floors and the rest should be up soon to make it less tedious. I don't ever really bother map making, for example if there's a fork I'll just walk one square down one and then take the other path, that's enough for me to remember where the fork was with the automatic floor mapping.


----------



## knl (Jun 18, 2008)

is there any way to use one of the cheat files on the topic on an G6 lite? this game feels much harder than the last one, what with DEF being less valuable, monsters having at least twice as much HP in the first stratum AND dealing twice as much damage too. 
to the "liek wtf he defend gaem den h e coplmain it too hard watf" guys, the happiness that comes from this game is the exploration, and the excitement of finding and killing new monsters, or finding a secret passage that leads to some awesome stuff. I do agree that the grinding could be left out, but it's an old-school style dungeon crawler, so it HAS to be hard.


----------



## RedIce (Jun 18, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Btw I just reached the 2nd Stratum.  My team is Landsknecht, Protector in front row, Survivalist, Medic, Alchemist in back row.  I did have a Ronin where the Landsknecht is, but up to lv5 he is still doing crappy damage so I switched him out.



I'm running a Ronin too, and he did do crappy damage... but i put 2 points in strength and now he pretty much does triple the damage everyone does.


----------



## solange82200 (Jun 19, 2008)

Can someone help me with the battle system? All I basically do is choose "Attack" when each person's turn comes up. Sometimes I choose defend, but if the monster ends up attacking another player other than the one I chose Defend for, then doesnt that make it pointless? And how do I get my Medic to heal people? The "Skills" option isn't available, and that's the only thing I see that might do that. Can someone explain it to me pretty please


----------



## Narin (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok all you cheaters out there, added in EXP Multiplier cheats into the database which should cut down on the amount of grinding in the game for some people.


----------



## Tir (Jun 19, 2008)

solange82200 said:
			
		

> Can someone help me with the battle system? All I basically do is choose "Attack" when each person's turn comes up. Sometimes I choose defend, but if the monster ends up attacking another player other than the one I chose Defend for, then doesnt that make it pointless? And how do I get my Medic to heal people? The "Skills" option isn't available, and that's the only thing I see that might do that. Can someone explain it to me pretty please


You probably figured it out but you need to level up their skills through "Custom" in the main menu, before they learn any skills. Defend's pretty much a waste of time in normal battles, but needed in some bosses when they power up.

And debating whether I should be cheap and use an XP cheat, I was planning on lvling a Troubadour for that instead. I'm already technically cheating with my Cyclo's realtime save.


----------



## solange82200 (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh snap, I forgot all about RTS! I never used it before, but it will definitely help for this game! Thanks Tir, I cant believe I didnt think of that! I've been using my skill points to level up strength and HP like an idiot, I didnt think to use them to level up so they have skills. I'm a moron!


----------



## stephenophof (Jun 19, 2008)

Wrong!

DS #2366 must be: *Paws & Claws Pet Vet 2 (US) *REPACK**


----------



## T-hug (Jun 19, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Ok all you cheaters out there, added in EXP Multiplier cheats into the database which should cut down on the amount of grinding in the game for some people.



Narin you are a legend mate thanks very much!  Made my day!

@RedIce Yeah I decided to start over and this time I have Ronin/Protecter/Lands in front and Medic/Alchemist in back but I'm now considering changing the Protecter for a Survivalist.
Ugh so many damn choices with this game!  It really is for the stat/menu hungry gamer!  Now with my 2x EXP gain this game is 100 times better!


----------



## lavalamp (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, who trashed the ratings system? Someone cared enough to stuff the ballot box? 10K votes. Heh. 

Arguing about games is just stupid and pointless, unless you're going to talk about how your favorite game saves the rain forests or something. Otherwise it's just comparing the way we spend our "wasted" leisure time...why aren't you playing a game, instead?!

I like the sound of this, though I don't know if I have the time to make it all the way through. I just got done playing Dungeon Siege on the PSP, and am looking for a leveling-up dungeon-crawl kind of thing. Yes, I know how different they are - I've gone through plenty of graph paper in my day, from back in the pre-gold box series days, so I'm sure I'll like the interface. 

I actually JUST loaded up the first one this week to try out. I had no idea this was coming out, so I feel like it's my lucky day, that I can start with the new one instead. 

Anyway...glad to see this come out!


----------



## solange82200 (Jun 19, 2008)

Narin, can you tell me how to use the cheats on my Cyclo Evo? In the link you posted, there is this:

06_18_08_All.zip	[Link]	6.0 MBs	19 Jun 2008 02:55
06_18_08_CHEAT.DAT.zip	[Link]	2.6 MBs	19 Jun 2008 02:56
06_18_08_CHEAT.DB.zip	[Link]	567.5 kBs	19 Jun 2008 02:56
06_18_08_CHEAT.XML.zip	[Link]	598.3 kBs	19 Jun 2008 02:56
06_18_08_EDGEcheats.DAT.zip	[Link]	902.2 kBs	19 Jun 2008 02:56
06_18_08_USRCHEAT.DAT.zip	[Link]	558.3 kBs	19 Jun 2008 02:57
06_18_08_user.evoCHEATS.zip	[Link]	902.2 kBs	19 Jun 2008 02:57
Changelog.txt	[Link]	10.3 kBs	19 Jun 2008 02:57
Credits and Help.txt	[Link]	6.0 kBs	19 Jun 2008 02:57
The NEW massive CHEAT compilation thread. - GBAtemp.net.URL


Im assuming I only use the one that says user.evo? What do I do with the file once I download? Thanks, sorry for the noob-ass question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Sorry, Im a moron, the instructions are in the zip file. I will follow those and shut up now. Thanks Narin for the great work!


----------



## Kaos (Jun 20, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Nice one Narin!
> I just looked at the cheat list and wondered if it would be possible for a code for 2x exp gain?
> I used the same code in DQMJ and it made the game much more enjoyable for me and without it I wouldn't have seen the game through.
> Tbh I don't even see it as cheating with games such as these.  As there is no option to select difficulty, 2x is just like changing the mode down a level, so if the game feels like hard mode, 2x makes it normal mode.
> ...


If it is the same as the first game, the max level is 70 with 1 skill point per level and 3 skills points at the start, for a total of 72 skill points.
Planning your characters is very important.


----------



## lacechan (Jun 20, 2008)

99 is max level w/ 111 skill points.

Cap @ 70, Retire to start @ Lv 30, unlock a new max level (also some bonus stats and skills)
Cap @ 71, Retire to start this process again, unlocking Lv 72
repeat until you hit Lv 99.

You will always start at Lv 30 no matter when you retire from 60+


----------



## solange82200 (Jun 20, 2008)

You only get 1 point every time you level up??? Ive been getting 8 everytime I level up. I wonder, I had initially turned on some cheat codes (probably one to give me more skill points), did Real Time Save, but then decided to go back and not use the cheat codes. But I am still getting 8 skill points every time I level up. Could it be that RTS saved that setting, even though I disabled the cheat codes afterwards? I have a Cyclo DS


----------



## CREATA (Jun 20, 2008)

wow...  we are going to take a long time to play this game if we are going to perfect it...
i finished the first but i cannot clear the secret forest because it is too hard..

i couldnt make this game work on supercard mini sd.
*waiting is painfull XD*


----------



## Spuhdz (Jun 21, 2008)

Just wanted to post in case other's have the same problem I did, For G6 lite users, if your finding that the game won't load and freezes on a white or black screen, this is what I did to fix it. First, I downloaded the newest G6 Manager, then when patching to the cartridge, I chose the options, "DoFAT w/ Force R/W" and then I trimmed the rom. Loaded up the game, and it works.


----------



## Heishiro (Jun 21, 2008)

Is this game working on R4DS, which firmware? When starting the game an error screens appear and there is nothing else i can do, any ideas?


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Jun 21, 2008)

use 1.18


----------



## Heishiro (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks, that worked, i was with 1.15 ^^


----------



## pristinemog (Jun 22, 2008)

Hmm...


----------



## Godnnelg (Jun 22, 2008)

Um.. I hate to come across as a total noob but I can not seem to get this to patch correctly using the Supercard software for my slot 2 miniSD... 
Whatever I try to do, I get a 0 bytes type file.. 
Anyone have any idea what settings to use?

EDIT: Nevermind  I wasn't using the latest supercard software....


----------



## nsjong (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks like someone had wayyy too much time, judging by ratings from this site.
No life?


----------



## BladeKnight (Jun 24, 2008)

I can't seem to get this to run on my M3 Lite
I've updated the firmware and got the newest game manager but when I try to load it all I get is a flash of white screen and then it just stays as a black screen.
I think I have tried all of the combinations in the game manager, does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jul 1, 2008)

as a relatively old guy (30) who's been playing RPG's since pen and paper (mostly AD&D), i find this game quite satisfying (though rather tough).

ive been snooping around looking for an RPG I could really get into and so far out of the few that ive tried this one is the only one that is actually holding my interest.

i dont have cheats (m3perfect) but used a  password from the first game for a little boost, but its still pretty tough...


if i actually finish this it will be a sign that this game is quite good (at least for people with similar tastes in RPG's).


----------

